# Problema grave com a base de dados - 27/12/2008



## Administrador (27 Dez 2008 às 22:33)

Como devem ter reparado, foram perdidas todas as mensagens, tópicos e novos utilizadores registados a partir do dia 14 devido a uma falha grave no servidor mysql. Por razões que ainda não acabo de entender, esta foi substituída por uma cópia de outro fórum que os administradores usam para testes e que datava do dia 14. Para agravar tudo, incompreensivelmente, a cópia de segurança que é realizada todos os dias estava a guardar a base de dados desse fórum de testes e não o do fórum principal. Sinto-me terrivelmente chateado e envergonhado com o que se passou, é uma perda irreparável e até uma falta de respeito para quem frequenta esta comunidade todos os dias. O único que posso fazer é pedir desculpa a todos e que farei todos os possíveis para que azares como este não voltem a suceder.

Pedia a quem criou tópicos especiais com fotos deste último evento e a quem se registou após o dia 14 que o voltasse a fazer se não se importasse.


----------



## Z13 (27 Dez 2008 às 22:46)

Os acidentes acontecem... e só não falha quem não faz.

Força aí, e todos juntos daremos a volta por cima!




________


----------



## Aurélio (27 Dez 2008 às 22:47)

Administrador disse:


> Como devem ter reparado, foram perdidas todas as mensagens, tópicos e novos utilizadores registados a partir do dia 14 devido a uma falha grave no servidor mysql. Por razões que ainda não acabo de entender, esta foi substituída por uma cópia de outro fórum que os administradores usam para testes e que datava do dia 14. Para agravar tudo, incompreensivelmente, a cópia de segurança que é realizada todos os dias estava a guardar a base de dados desse fórum de testes e não o do fórum principal. Sinto-me terrivelmente chateado e envergonhado com o que se passou, é uma perda irreparável e até uma falta de respeito para quem frequente esta comunidade todos os dias. O único que posso fazer é pedir desculpa a todos e que farei todos os possíveis para que azares como este não voltem a suceder.
> 
> Pedia a quem criou tópicos especiais com fotos deste último evento, que o voltasse a fazer se não se importasse.



Não faz mal .... pode acontecer a qualquer um, e da minha parte não existe qualquer problema. Se todos os grandes mal do mundo fossem esse


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Dez 2008 às 22:50)

Tal como muitos outros membros deste fórum, certamente, lamento aquilo que aconteceu.
Vou fazer os possíveis para repôr aquilo que coloquei aqui no fórum nos últimos dias, como extremos diários, entre outros dados.
Assim, tento colmatar todos estes estragos que ocorreram aqui, mesmo sabendo que tudo o que se perdeu foi de forma irreversível.
Obrigado por terem colocado este aviso na página inicial do fórum e terem explicado a situação neste tópico, pessoas como eu ficaram esclarecidas sobre o que aconteceu.


----------



## martinus (27 Dez 2008 às 22:53)

É o problema das bases de dados: elas crescem, acumulam informação e, um dia, dão problemas.
Moral da história: Só Deus pode ser omnisciente, nós meros mortais, nem com bases de dados lá vamos.
De qualquer modo, "no problemo!". Siga a rusga! Melhores dias virão (dias com chuva, neve e trovoadas, claro!)


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2008 às 23:04)

Sr.Administrador, não há problema

Nós todos juntos, voltaremos a pôr o forum em ordem 

Força, malta!!


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Dez 2008 às 23:05)

É uma pena 

Mas agora nada há a fazer, é mãos ao trabalho e "reconstruir" o que se perdeu. Ânimo pessoal!


----------



## Met (27 Dez 2008 às 23:12)

Só se destrói o que se constrói. Força com o excelente fórum que aqui está!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2008 às 23:15)

Mas já viram alguma coisa sem falhas, tudo falha um dia quer seja uma base de dados, quer seja uma cegonha que faz um apagão histórico que deixa o sul do país às escuras, tudo falha um dia, por isso, agora é ânimo para tornar cada vez mais forte esta comunidade.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Dez 2008 às 23:33)

Contem comigo para reparar o que se perdeu; entretanto fica aqui a cache do Google da página inicial do Fórum ao início da tarde de hoje (27 Dez 2008 13:56:08 GMT):

http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cachekvGf1SKg1gJ:www.meteopt.com/+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=pt


----------



## Lightning (27 Dez 2008 às 23:41)

Nada há-de deitar esta comunidade abaixo!


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Dez 2008 às 23:50)

Paciência, voltaremos a recompor tudo...
Que todos os males fossem estes... Bola para a frente!!


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Dez 2008 às 23:54)

Perderam-se relatos históricos que felizmente irão perdurar na memória de cada um de nós...ainda bem que temos memória e essa é mais dificil de apagar! Força


----------



## Teles (28 Dez 2008 às 00:09)

falhas acontecem todos os dias e há que supera-las,temos de seguir em frente e tornar o forum ainda o melhor dos melhores
Com a ajuda de todos vai ser facil ultrapassar os problemas afinal grão a grão enche a galinha o papo


----------



## *Dave* (28 Dez 2008 às 00:15)

Administrador disse:


> O único que posso fazer é pedir desculpa a todos e que farei todos os possíveis para que azares como este não voltem a suceder.
> 
> Pedia a quem criou tópicos especiais com fotos deste último evento e a quem se registou após o dia 14 que o voltasse a fazer se não se importasse.



Por aqui costuma-se dizer que "adivinhar é proibido". Não há forma de prever este tipo de incidentes, mas são bons para melhorar o futuro .

A malta dá a volta por cima, quem já teve tantos problemas com estação meteorológicas, etc..., não é por escrever um novo texto que se vai cansar mais .


Força nisso


----------



## Kraliv (28 Dez 2008 às 00:18)

Fiquei  



É bastante aborrecido...mas o povo aguenta


----------



## bewild (28 Dez 2008 às 00:18)

Há coisas..
Foi essa a data do meu registo! Olhem que não fui eu que crie o problema! 
Daremos a volta por cima o que é preciso é acontecimentos metereológicos!


----------



## pedrorod (28 Dez 2008 às 00:28)

Não há-de ser nada! Os utilizadores que se registaram depois do dia 14 têm é de voltar a registar-se como eu fiz,para enriquecer cada vez mais o fórum


----------



## Relâmpago (28 Dez 2008 às 00:51)

Olá a todos e boas-festas.

Tem-me acontecido algumas vezes perder dados, quer em casa, quer no emprego. A electrónica pode ser imprevisível quanto ao seu comportamento e fidelidade. Acontece; é chato, mas não é irresolúvel. Temos que aceitar este tipo de acidentes da melhor maneira, com compreensão e confiança para com os responsáveis pela parte informática, propriamente dita, deste forum.


----------



## rbsmr (28 Dez 2008 às 01:22)

Acontece!

Na véspera de Natal a HDD do meu desktop.... puff!!!
Informação perdida e muita dela irrecuperável...

Enfim acontece... 
Mãos à obra!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (28 Dez 2008 às 01:36)

Exacto no problem administrador ..xD volta se a por tudo na boa com um bocado de esforço de todos ..xD


----------



## actioman (28 Dez 2008 às 01:42)

Foi com tristeza e alguma impotência que soube do sucedido , mas se cada um de nós aportar um pedacito, entre todos conseguiremos recompor a casa novamente!

Eu acabei à pouco de "pendurar" novamente a foto-reportagem: *Neve em Trancoso, Sanábria e Serra da Nogueira: 30 Nov - 1 Dez 2008*.


----------



## raposo_744 (28 Dez 2008 às 08:42)

Só para dar uma palavra de animo ao nosso administrador.


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Dez 2008 às 15:28)

boas

é com tristeza que recebi a noticia, quero deixar aqui uma palavra de conforto ( não sei se ajuda ) a todos que perderam as suas mensagens, a informática tem destas coisas.

abraços


----------



## ACalado (28 Dez 2008 às 15:44)

boas foi um mero evento de neve que se perdeu mas haverão mais este ano com certeza e este será esquecido  azares acontecem, força meteopt


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Dez 2008 às 16:41)

Provavelmente devido ao problema com a base de dados, fiquei sem o meu avatar e não consigo pô-lo de novo a funcionar, já tendo tentado de diversas maneiras...
Alguém teve o mesmo problema, ou alguém me pode dar uma ajudita com isso?


----------



## actioman (28 Dez 2008 às 18:14)

mr. phillip disse:


> Provavelmente devido ao problema com a base de dados, fiquei sem o meu avatar e não consigo pô-lo de novo a funcionar, já tendo tentado de diversas maneiras...
> Alguém teve o mesmo problema, ou alguém me pode dar uma ajudita com isso?



Penso que já deves ter o teu problema resolvido, eu pelo menos consigo visualizar o teu avatar neste momento (um boneco de neve todo maluco ).


----------



## Turista (28 Dez 2008 às 18:29)

A informática tem destas coisas...calha a todos 
Agora é seguir em frente e continuar com o bom trabalho, como de costume... 
Abraço,


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Dez 2008 às 18:34)

actioman disse:


> Penso que já deves ter o teu problema resolvido, eu pelo menos consigo visualizar o teu avatar neste momento (um boneco de neve todo maluco ).



É verdade, está resolvido, nem lhe fiz nada entretanto...
A informática tanto tira, como depois devolve...


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2008 às 19:35)

Com a contribuição de toda a comunidade vamos tentar recuperar os estragos


----------



## Brigantia (28 Dez 2008 às 19:39)

Essas coisas acontecem.
É um momento complicado para o meteoPT, mas mais uma vez irá dar a volta


Força Administradores, Moderadores, Membros e Visitantes


----------



## stormy (28 Dez 2008 às 20:23)

Força Administradores, Moderadores, Membros e Visitantes[/QUOTE]

e já somos quase 1500 a trabalhar ( neste momento 1495 membros)


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2008 às 22:52)

Fiquei deveras surpreendido com esta situação. No entanto, sei que com um esforço mútuo, conseguiremos ultrapassá-la, e recuperar grande parte dos dados perdidos!


*MeteoPT*!!!


----------



## vitamos (30 Dez 2008 às 10:59)

Azares acontecem, agora bola para a frente 

Juntos vencemos todas as adversidades!


----------



## bigfire (30 Dez 2008 às 14:15)

Isto é um problema? Acho que apenas é um pequeno contra tempo se comparamos com aquele que é o nosso verdadeiro problema, as mundaças climáticas. Isto apenas nos faz trabalhar ainda mais em conjunto e tornar este grupo mais unido.

Obrigado pessoal!!!!


----------



## mocha (30 Dez 2008 às 14:52)

qual problema qual quÊ, quando cair o nevão no dia 25 de janeiro do proximo ano vai tudo abaixo, agora a serio acho que ja estamos quase todos em familia, estas coisas podem acontecer a qaulquer um, por isso força pessoal, vamos la a trabalhar


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Dez 2008 às 17:05)

Vá la pessoal juntos isto vai para a frente e como já foi dito aqui já somos quase como uma família, vá a pouco a pouco recuperamos tudo novamente viva o MeteoPT


----------



## psm (31 Dez 2008 às 00:46)

Por mim não faz mal, azares acontecem é a vida! Somos pessoas com um hobby não muito normal, e que  para a maioria das pessoas acham que somos os maluquinhos do tempo e não é um azar que vai deitar abaixo este forum, por isso vida longa ao METEOPT!


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (31 Dez 2008 às 00:53)

Com certeza que se perdeu alguma coisa mas como disse alguém já neste tópico o mais importante fica que são as memorias dos  relatos aqui feitos .. Isso ninguém vai perder ...

Espero que consigam ultrapassar este problema .. E que 2009 seja um ano cheio de alegrias para o fórum ..

Eu estou viciado nisto ... E comecei a pouco ..

Abraço


----------

